# How to get back in after falling overboard solo...



## Michigander (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a bigger guy and dont think I could get back in my boat if i were to fall overboard while sailing solo. My boat is a Merit 25 and doesnt have a ladder off the back. I came across this floating raft thing that is basically just a very buoyant pad that you could potentially stand on with a large enough size pad. So it would be easy to get on the pad and then kneel or stand up and climb back in. Of course for this to work you would have to either tow it or have it tied to a line you could reach and pull from within the water to get the pad out of the cabin or cockpit and into the water. SOunds silly i know but sees like it could work


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

This is NOT a silly issue. It's a big problem, especially if it's you who falls overboard! The first rule of sailing is to STAY ON THE BOAT. Not to sound flippant or anything but it's a major problem to retrieve a crew overboard even if there is more than one crew member aboard. You do so by wearing a harness with a tether that is clipped to the boat. Sea conditions vary and can make it more difficult to get aboard as well. 

I like the idea of the raft that can be pulled into the water and used as a platform assuming it's large enough and stable enough to do so. Anything towed is liable to get fouled as you sail / motor. Maybe a length of polyblend line that floats that can be pulled off as well. 

It's good to think of these things!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Gladrags1 said:


> This is NOT a silly issue. It's a big problem, especially if it's you who falls overboard! The first rule of sailing is to STAY ON THE BOAT. Not to sound flippant or anything but it's a major problem to retrieve a crew overboard even if there is more than one crew member aboard.* You do so by wearing a harness with a tether that is clipped to the boat.* Sea conditions vary and can make it more difficult to get aboard as well.


Gladrags1 says it all. Particularly if the boat is on autopilot and underway there is no way you are getting back on after falling overboard.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

Like they said, Rule number one is don't fall off the boat. Even if you have a ladder rigged and ready, the boat is likely to sail off without you and you will never get back to it. Get a good harness and clip on when you're on deck, and clip to something near the centerline so you can't reach the rail. You'll see people clip to the lifelines or toe rail, that will still let you fall off and then the boat drags you along banging into the hull. Bad just got worse.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Worth a repeat. Don't fall off the boat! Nothing will help, the boat will keep going. Wear a PFD with radio/PLB attached too.

However, people have willingly jumped off their boat for a swim and couldn't get back aboard. I believe there are stories of those that drowned that way. There is a device I saw on a boat once that I thought was genius. It was a screw plug in the transom, about 2 inches round and reachable from the water. When unscrewed, you pulled out a line with loops for foot holds. 

Btw, I dove off a rental we had years ago and forgot to put the ladder down. My wife was off snorkeling with the dinghy. I was in the mooring field, so I had plenty of places to go. I had met the couple moored a couple of boats away when we all left the dock, so I swam over to say hello and they invited me aboard for a beer. Still recall my wife's face, when she came back to find me shirtless and drinking on another boat. All is well that ends well!


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a very scary thought, the kind of thing that wakes me up at 3AM. I'm looking at buying a dinghy - do those sail off without you, too? And since I'm older and a woman, my upper body strength may not get me back on, even if the boat stays with me. So I'm following this with interest.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

A small dinghy will usually round up and stall, maybe 20-30 feet away. You still have to get back in without capsizing. A loop or two of rope over the stern would work as a ladder.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Without an autopilot or locked tiller, a boat should round up into the wind. However, windage will push it off the wind and it will start sailing again, until it rounds up again. A dinghy would more likely just be blown downwind and possibly even capsize, without ballast aboard.


----------



## wfish11 (Mar 27, 2012)

First do everything you can NOT to fall off the boat wear a harness and set up a jack line for it. Second wear a PFD Third West Marine has a Safety Ladder #15044316 a bag hangs on the back of the boat with the ladder within arms reach, pull the cord and you have a rope ladder to climb up.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Falling off, single handed, or even with crew asleep below, autopilot on, and watching the boat sail away. That thought is certainly a nightmare many of us have had, luckily so far only in a bad dream.

The stay aboard advice is right on.

I know of other near misses that are more like what mini is talking about. People falling or jumping off a boat on a mooring, or even the dock and not able to re-board. Here you're guard is down, and if the water is cold, it might not end well.

If you can setup your boarding ladder so you can deploy it from the water, that might save the day. Also there are products like this:

Plastimo Quick Launch Safety Ladder

But if the boat is sailing away, it's unlikely you'll catch it no matter how good a swimmer you are.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a Capri 25, that had a small transom, and no fixed ladder. This was a huge concern of mine even in the small protected waters I sail. My new boat also didn't have a fixed stern ladder, it was my number 1 priority to fix, as I like to swim off the boat at times, but more importantly I wanted a way back aboard if I did go over (I sail solo a lot!)... Yes you should tether yourself, or your boat on autopilot likely will just sail off without you much faster than you could hope to swim.

My ladder is set though, to be upright with ONLY a pair of velcro ties that hold it upright.. and quick firm pull and it'll drop to the water. My Capri 22 had a fixed ladder, and it's the ONLY good solution for getting back aboard, except perhaps a walk-through transom.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

There's an interesting Coast Guard statistic that says a large percentage of males who fall off have their fly undone when the body is recovered. Use the head.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I singlehand. When offshore I use jacklines but don't have a life ring, life sling or similar device mounted; likewise I will wear a comfortable caving harness but won't use my inflatable lifevest. All of this is because I know that if I do go overboard I will be dead.

My boat has a built-in emergency rope ladder off the back to assist in getting aboard if I should fall overboard at anchor without having the deployed the swim ladder, but that won't be of any use should the boat be moving.

p.s. *capt jgwinks *- that type of statement is always posted, but unfortunately I have yet to find a single piece of paperwork that supports this claim. Do you have a reference?

(I do believe that men relieving themselves off the back or side of a boat are taking their lives into their own hands, but nonetheless this is one of those nice stories perpetuated on the internet without supporting facts)


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Yup, don't fall off. However, I will venture that most MOBs are not underway, they are docking or at anchor. And if there is crew to bring the boat back to you, boarding can still be very difficult if the crew is not big and burly.

So why not just add the ladder? Great for swim breaks. Handy if you need to swim to clear a line. A no brainer.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

> (I do believe that men relieving themselves off the back or side of a boat are taking their lives into their own hands, but nonetheless this is one of those nice stories perpetuated on the internet without supporting facts)


I think that's where "One hand for you and one hand for the boat" was coined...


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

One of these threads should be started every spring. It's a reminder that bad things can happen when you least expect it.

I have a boat with a fold down transom and ladder (C&C30MKII). To open the transom from the dingy or water I have a length of polypro. line that will drag behind my boat a couple of feet.

I am sure the odds are small that I could grab that rope before the boat sails away so I wear an inflatable PFD with a tether.

Last line of defence, I carry a floating, waterproof, handheld VHF with GPS and DSC. These can be now be had for less than US$200. In inland or coastal situations this could be your best bet, aside from swimming towards shore.

This little piece of electronics is also now part of my MOB procedure. I'm actually going to start a new thread on this so as to not hijack this one.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

Zanshin said:


> I singlehand. When offshore I use jacklines but don't have a life ring, life sling or similar device mounted; likewise I will wear a comfortable caving harness but won't use my inflatable lifevest. All of this is because I know that if I do go overboard I will be dead.
> 
> My boat has a built-in emergency rope ladder off the back to assist in getting aboard if I should fall overboard at anchor without having the deployed the swim ladder, but that won't be of any use should the boat be moving.
> 
> ...


A Coast Guard boson mate told me that one, he's the one recovering the bodies so would know something about it. The whole issue is much more of a lesson than a fact. Peeing off the stern is just dangerous.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

We had a man die at the marina last summer where our sailing school is - it seems as though he was getting off his dinghy in the dark and slipped and drowned. Some people supposedly heard someone calling for help that evening, and looked around but found nothing. 

We couldn't figure it it, as there were hundreds of boats moored right near him. Î thought maybe he hit his head, but then how could he have called, if he really did? 

As a new sailor, this taught me to put my life vest on every time I get off and on the boat, not just when I'm on the boat. A good lesson.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

There was a couple fell off the dock here, both perished. Speculation is one fell in and was injured, other went in trying to recover the first.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

No matter how easy the product claims for reboarding are - it is never EASY to get back on the boat - you're wet, heavier, cold, injured, in shock, disoriented, drunk, crew unprepared - take your pick and be prepared, it is never EASY. Been there


----------



## Michigander (Mar 7, 2015)

pdqaltair said:


> Yup, don't fall off. However, I will venture that most MOBs are not underway, they are docking or at anchor. And if there is crew to bring the boat back to you, boarding can still be very difficult if the crew is not big and burly.
> 
> So why not just add the ladder? Great for swim breaks. Handy if you need to swim to clear a line. A no brainer.


I have a center mounted outboard on a Merit 25. I dont think there is room for a ladder mounted on the transom.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a full time liveaboard and like those quiet deserted anchorages where I can jump over for a swim before breakfast.

I always worried that I might not deploy the clip on ladder that came with the boat so one off the first things I did was to make a set of steps with a fold down telescopic ladder. 









As for getting back into a dinghy a simple rope ladder with 1 inch square wooden steps works for me. The key is to have a rope to the far side available. Knots or loops help. My dink is a large tube RIB. Yes you do start off with your feet going under the dink but as you move up one step and pull on the rope you rotate in. It is not elegant but it gets me and my guests/crew back into the dink.

Yes you can climb up the outboard but you do risk slipping and cutting your leg or other portion of your lower anatomy. I have seen someone with several stitches in their knee from this.

Finally my famous Portaboat story. We had been sitting on hamburger beach in the Bahamas talking about dinghies and I among'st others had been saying how difficult it was to get back into rigid dinks from the water. A young man said it was easy on his Portaboat [ which he was trying to sell ] and he would demonstrate. He went and got it and deployed it in front of us forcing the side apart and putting in the seat which holds them apart. He then waded out into deeper water and with a "watch this" grabbed the gunnel and pulled himself up with one swift movement and eskimo rolled into the boat. However the Bahamian sun had rendered the Portaboat sufficiently flexible to allow the sides to deform. There was a loud spang, the seat ejected itself in a parabolic arc and the boat collapsed with the young man inside and started to sink. Trying to help him while howling with laughter was not easy.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

As stated many times above, just stay in the damned boat! First and foremost, you could never catch up to a drifting boat, let alone one that is sailing away on its own. When I was a young kid in the Navy, I dove from a motor whale boat to cool off one day. The boat was drifting along, and I figured I could just swim along with it and climb aboard - WRONG! The wind was blowing about 10 and the boat very quickly outdistanced me, regardless of how hard I tried to catch it. Fortunately, the boat hit a coral head about 100 yards downwind and hung up or I would have never caught up with it. I was 17 years old back then and tipped the scales at 145-pounds soaking wet. I could do chin ups (pull ups) all day long, was in the best physical condition of my life, and I still struggled to pull myself aboard the motor whale boat.

There is no boat that is too small to mount a ladder - at least none that I know of. Swim ladders come in all different sizes and configurations and most can be easily mounted either on the side or transom. On my boat, I have a ladder deployment line that drags along in the water just a few inches beneath the surface and directly beneath the ladder. The ladder is held in the upright position by a thin strip of plastic ribbon. To release it into the water I just yank on the rope, the ribbon breaks and the ladder drops into position, making it easy to board.

Several years ago, when I had a Catalina 27, I purchased a rope ladder from West Marine, the kind that has about a half dozen steps and can be suspended from a cleat. It was pretty much next to worthless. It was a hot day, temperature near 100 degrees at the mouth of the Patuxent River, and I decided to take a dip to cool off. When I tried to ascend the ladder, it went under the boat and I was unable to climb it. Fortunately, a friend was with me and he rigged a sling off the end of the boom and hauled me aboard with the aid of one of the winches. 

The vast majority of us are not strong enough to grasp a length of rope, even one with loops tied in it, and pull our body weight aboard a boat, even a small boat or sailing dinghy. I tried climbing into my inflatable dinghy one day and ended up swimming it to shore so I could get into the boat. Yeah, I know I'm old, but I'm not dead, yet!

All the best,

Gary


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a YouTube video of a guy testing his ability to get back on his boat via a trailing rope ladder like affair. While he was successful there were some lessons learned. 
First, from mid-ship you have two or three seconds to get ahold of whatever system you are trailing.
Second, you better be in fantastic physical condition or you won't be able to climb up the top sides.
So, in the real world, you trip or lose your balance and fall off.
You are dazed, confused and thinking "what happened".
Your precious seconds are gone, your recovery system out of reach.
Swimming after your boat, auto pilot or not, is problematic.
Now you're wishing you hadn't fallen off your boat in the first place.
Happy sails with jack lines installed and in use.
John


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Thinking about this thread today at work reminded me of a stories from years ago. My last boat had no permanently attached boarding ladder. I had friends from Turkey with me for a short cruise and we spent a night at anchor in Watch Hill, RI.

The next morning I got up and they slept in. I decided to go for a run on the beach so I took the dinghy in to shore for an hour or so.

When I returned they were in the cockpit toweling off. They had both dived off the boat to go for a swim with no thought of how to get back on. A passing dinghy helped them aboard.

Another time with other friends. We were spending the night and were coming back from dinner late. One girl fell in trying to get from the dinghy to the boat. I had to stop another guy from jumping in after her because he thought he could push her up onto a 30 ft boat with no ladder while swimming in 20 ft of water.

Maybe it's just my friends...lol... But it just goes to show you how easy it can be to get oneself in trouble.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Michigander said:


> I have a center mounted outboard on a Merit 25. I dont think there is room for a ladder mounted on the transom.


Same problem I had with my Capri 25. I should have moved the darned outboard bracket.


----------



## Michigander (Mar 7, 2015)

SHNOOL said:


> Same problem I had with my Capri 25. I should have moved the darned outboard bracket.


That is almost identical to how my setup is. I would love to find some type of ladder to mount on the transom. The steps would have to be somewhat narrow though and tight to the transom when folded for the full functionality of the turning capabilities of the engine.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

ccriders said:


> There is a YouTube video of a guy testing his ability to get back on his boat via a trailing rope ladder like affair. While he was successful there were some lessons learned.
> First, from mid-ship you have two or three seconds to get ahold of whatever system you are trailing.
> Second, you better be in fantastic physical condition or you won't be able to climb up the top sides.
> So, in the real world, you trip or lose your balance and fall off.
> ...


I've seen that and some other reports of controlled situations where people simulated solo overboard and trying to get back on board. Seems like the conclusion from anyone who has actually tested their theories is that you might get back on board if you were very lucky and very strong. The ratio between examples of references to real life testing VS goofy theories of how people plan and prepare for recover is probably like 1:100. I've been in some singlehanded racing events where they require boats to drag a line. I know their rules are well intended but I think the idea is nonsense and gives a false sense of security.

People also point out that a boat w/o autopilot will round up. Try it sometime. Throw something overboard to mark your spot and let go the tiller or wheel. The watch the COG number on the GPS. Sure the boat rounds up, but you're several boat lengths away by then. Just let the boat do whatever it wants and you'll likely find that in much of any wind it's making an average of 1.5 to 2.5 knots as it tacks around, backwinds, drifts, and whatever. A person can swim about 2.5 knots. You'd be exhausted before you got back to the boat.

As with the consensus, stay aboard. Wear a harness, use jacklines, and sail with an awareness that going over the edge yields a high likelihood of dying. If you sail solo it's a good idea to wear a PFD also. That way your friends and family will feel better since the authorities will be able to find your body.

GJ


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I wonder if anyone towing an inflatable has ever been able to grab it, hold on and climb in? I'm usually towing mine if I go anyplace overnight. I'm sure it's harder than one would imagine. Keeping in mind that most of my sailing is near shore and in reasonable weather.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Something along this line. ? I think this is removable and stows on clips. 3 steps is 36 inches.

Windline Sport/Diver Boarding Ladder


----------



## Michigander (Mar 7, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Something along this line. ? I think this is removable and stows on clips. 3 steps is 36 inches.
> 
> Windline Sport/Diver Boarding Ladder


Yeah that does look like something I would consider. I like how its rated for a high weight (400lbs) must be sturdy. Do you think that kind of weight on one bracket/piece of hardware connecting it to the transom would put too much load on the boat in one spot? I would like some type of ladder that folded up so in case of a MOB it was there and ready to go.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Am I the only one here that can climb aboard without assistance? Over the transom is easy as one can get a foothold in a cockpit drain. But over the side is doable. I jump up and grab the toerail, then the first rung of the pulpit, then the second, then (the hard part) lift a foot high enough to get it on the toerail. The rest is easy. I'm 60 years.

Jumping up out of the water to get the first grab on the toerail is a decent leap. The toerail must be a meter or more above the water.

Could probably do it underway if tethered, and sufficiently motivated, and not hampered by soaked clothing. Given the choice I'd go over the lee side. I've been dragged near the rudder of a race boat holding only the lifeline pelican hook that opened while I was hiking out, at speed, but got my wet ass dragged aboard by a huge grinder guy.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

aloof said:


> Am I the only one here that can climb aboard without assistance? Over the transom is easy as one can get a foothold in a cockpit drain. But over the side is doable. I jump up and grab the toerail, then the first rung of the pulpit, then the second, then (the hard part) lift a foot high enough to get it on the toerail. The rest is easy. I'm 60 years.
> 
> Jumping up out of the water to get the first grab on the toerail is a decent leap. The toerail must be a meter or more above the water.
> 
> Could probably do it underway if tethered, and sufficiently motivated, and not hampered by soaked clothing. Given the choice I'd go over the lee side. I've been dragged near the rudder of a race boat holding only the lifeline pelican hook that opened while I was hiking out, at speed, but got my wet ass dragged aboard by a huge grinder guy.


I'll speak for myself. I couldn't do it unless the surface I was climbing onto was relatively flat to the water. First of all, women don't have the same upper body strength as a man, so unless a woman was really strong, it would be harder. Secondly, if one is overweight at all, it is even more difficult. Add the difficulties of being wet and a bulky lifevest, and I would be waving goodbye to my boat.

Last night, I told my 6ft7in tall husband who played professional basketball in his heyday and who still is in great shape about this thread and he was like you - he couldn't believe that I wouldn't be able to climb up a rope with knots in it to get back on a boat. I just laughed at him. His perception of what is physically possible is so different than mine, he just doesn't have any comprehension of what I can and can't do.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Michigander said:


> Yeah that does look like something I would consider. I like how its rated for a high weight (400lbs) must be sturdy. Do you think that kind of weight on one bracket/piece of hardware connecting it to the transom would put too much load on the boat in one spot? I would like some type of ladder that folded up so in case of a MOB it was there and ready to go.


You would want to mount a backing plate inside the hull to support the bracket.

I thought you were thinking of yourself as the possible MOB. A folding ladder isn't going to help you unless it's deployed or you have a means of unfolding it from the water.

For an emergency boarding situation, you could possibly stow something like an Etrier to where it's reachable.

Black Diamond Etrier |Slings & Aiders | BackcountryGear.com

or make your own ?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

There is no way of knowing anyone is going to fall overboard in any situation... praying you aren't going to fall overboard is useless... best is to have some form of practice with MOB procedures and what to do if it ever happened...

I'm not sure I'd be able to get back on board if the boat sailed away... anybody? Who carries radios, MOB lights, Sonabouys, etc. when one falls accidentally into the water while sailing anyway? 

The only protection is being tethered as mentioned earlier... even so getting back on board would necessitate a swim ladder deployed at all times or one able to be lowered while you're in the water... or best to have a swim platform...

I prefer to always sail with one or more people in the boat if only to enjoy some conversation, companionship, MOB , etc.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Nancyleeny said:


> First of all, women don't have the same upper body strength as a man, so unless a woman was really strong, it would be harder. Secondly, if one is overweight at all, it is even more difficult. Add the difficulties of being wet and a bulky lifevest, and I would be waving goodbye to my boat.


I will add that not all men have the same upper body strength as some men. And very few men have the upper body strength at 70+ years as they had at 20, not to mention the weight distribution factor. Don't deceive yourself with out trial and regular practice.
John


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Michigander said:


> I have a center mounted outboard on a Merit 25. I dont think there is room for a ladder mounted on the transom.


Yes, there is. I've mounted ladders on a catamaran with a transom hung rudder.
* Make it narrow.
* These work well on the transom:
SEA DOG Transom Step/Handle | West Marine

Mine was neater, but I don't have a picture.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I mounted a telecoping ladder to the side of my last boat. Stowed neatly out of the way and the rigid rungs were easy to climb. Always get the longest one possible as you'll appreciate getting a good foothold in the water. They're narrow as well so should mount on your transom just fine. If not, mount it on the stern quarter.

Boat Ladders










MedSailor


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

It seems many are losing sight of the OPs issue... The transom looks exactly like this. Outboard motor bracket and all. Sufficiently motivated I could, and HAVE crawled my fat keester aboard 2 of my boats FROM the water... It was sufficiently painful enough, and difficult enough that I'd say that I'd rather not do it again, and opt instead for a fixed rigid boarding ladder... and YES I've been able to rescue others who didn't possess the upper body strength to use a rope ladder, in mild conditions and warm water! Add injury and cold (hypothermia) water, and a rigid ladder becomes a piece of safety equipment!










Honestly I think this has sufficient room to put a permanent fold-up ladder. Check Ebay for used boarding ladders. It'll save you a boat buck or 2.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There's lots of room on the transom for a swim platform with attached ladder. You only need 14 to 18 inches of space, which that transom seems to have more than that available. Additionally, there is lots of room on the sides of the boat for a ladder, which is where mine is mounted. 

If the outboard were in the water, he could actually climb aboard using the motor's cavitation plate for a step (I've done that a few times when I had powerboats.)

All the best,

Gary


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Even small boats can sail away if you fall in.
In a Catamaran race we were heading to the windward mark, 12kts of wind doing about 8 kts speed. double trapeze, crew working the mainsheet, I am at the helm. the harness line breaks and I am gone off the boat with no warning. helm is very balanced and the boat keeps sailing, my crew feels the boat lift because of less weight. He eases the sheet and keeps his eyes ahead on the mark, he did not know I was gone until he sailed past the mark and looked back to see why I did not bear off around the mark.
my life jacket is on over my wet suit jacket with the nylon windbreaker sleeves. sleeves fill with water and I can not swim. even hard to lift my arms to wave.
my crew rounds the mark and heads down wind to find me. He does and rounds up to pick me up. the sleeves are so heavy I had to remove the life jack and then the wind jacket to get back on board. finished in second. is there a rule about part of the crew taking a short cut? The other boats thought we just fell of the boat and we did. we kind of forgot to tell them that we rounded the mark one man down. we felt we deserved second after leading the whole race to that point ahead of two Olympic sailors
You never know when it will happen.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SHNOOL said:


> Same problem I had with my Capri 25. I should have moved the darned outboard bracket.





Michigander said:


> That is almost identical to how my setup is. I would love to find some type of ladder to mount on the transom. The steps would have to be somewhat narrow though and tight to the transom when folded for the full functionality of the turning capabilities of the engine.


Perhaps you could attach some sort of steps to the side outboard and bracket, but you would have to make it so you could pull the outboard down from the water along with some sort of kill rope to pull from down below as well. I have seen some old cat boats with big barn door rudders off the back that had steps on the sides of the rudder, not elegant, but functional.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> I singlehand. When offshore I use jacklines but don't have a life ring, life sling or similar device mounted; likewise I will wear a comfortable caving harness but won't use my inflatable lifevest. All of this is because I know that if I do go overboard I will be dead.......


Understandable approach, but I would suggest that where you fall in matters. I would think you wouldn't have to thread water for long to be picked up in Sir Francis Drake Channel and its warm enough to survive for many hours. A few hundred miles offshore and a pfd is just prolonging the inevitable.

If reasonable rescue services or other boats are in the proximity, I would prefer a pfd and a radio/beacon attached. Certainly no point to having a Lifesling that requires someone aboard to utilize.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

guitarguy56 said:


> There is no way of knowing anyone is going to fall overboard in any situation... praying you aren't going to fall overboard is useless... best is to have some form of practice with MOB procedures and what to do if it ever happened...
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be able to get back on board if the boat sailed away... anybody? Who carries radios, MOB lights, Sonabouys, etc. when one falls accidentally into the water while sailing anyway?
> 
> ...


None of us plan on going over, or have crew that would go over. It's human error (and nature) that come into play. Humans are dumb. We all take certain risks when there is no reason to or make mistakes in judgement. Anyone who denies that just proves my point. :laugher


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

miatapaul said:


> Perhaps you could attach some sort of steps to the side outboard and bracket, but you would have to make it so you could pull the outboard down from the water along with some sort of kill rope to pull from down below as well. I have seen some old cat boats with big barn door rudders off the back that had steps on the sides of the rudder, not elegant, but functional.


This is what I came up with instead for my Capri 25... 









There are a pair of "latches" on the side of the boat, that clip the top of the swim ladder on. It allowed boarding of the boat, however, the legs weren't long enough to position the ladder far enough out (to keep it from being a negative climb angle), so I added 2x4s and carpet (I just painted my boat), to bring the ladder out far enough to vertical. It worked, but with the lifeline off to clear the rail, one had to use the mainsheet as a railing to pull yourself up. Also this is absolutely worthless for MOB. It was merely a solution for taking a swim. I considered mounting the whole ladder to the stern rail, on velcro, so one could pull the ladder off the stern rail from the water, but then you'd have to pretty much have upper body strength ANYWAY to put the ladder into the clips on deck. It COULD be done easier than pulling yourself out for sure, but honestly climbing the outboard bracket was easier than that!


----------



## Stonecutter36 (Feb 21, 2005)

OK I just had to reply to this one
Rule number ! NO ….LAW number one
No one is to leave the ship without the Capt permission that includes the Capt… I have had the misfortune to have fallen over while underway and working with a jib.. I am verry lucky.. The next thing to do before you make the silly decision to do some thing STUPID like no life lines or ???? is to check your WILL and make sure its in order (check with a lawyer ) . item 2, your ships papers the ownership in event of your demise will your wife get the boat or will the foreign port you make too, will it impound the boat till a foreign court makes a expensive decision. In the mean time not allowing anyone to board your boat for even a change of clothing. A lot of other suggestions have been made and can be weighed against the outcome Do everything to not fall over board..


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I added a collapsible ladder to my swim step. It unfolds easily from the water. I pull the line at the stern, and then the ladder flips down and opens. It works well at anchor. God help me if I ever have to rely on it while the boat is moving!! One hand for the ship, one hand for yourself. When I'm single-handing, I tie onto a jack line whenever on deck. The attached thumbnail showes the ladder.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

RobGallagher said:


> None of us plan on going over, or have crew that would go over. It's human error (and nature) that come into play. Humans are dumb. We all take certain risks when there is no reason to or make mistakes in judgement. Anyone who denies that just proves my point. :laugher


Not all humans are dumb I'll give you that... but we can plan for these situations in advance.

Watch carefully the Yachting World video of different MOB gadgets being tested... one I'd never use is that Janbouy or rope ladder... both not worth it for safety... but as you can see depending on body strength and how long you've been in the water (not to mention if you're inebriated with alcohol) how difficult it is to get back on board... mind you if you fall overboard there may be no one to help you get back onboard.

Yachting Monthly MOB Tests

Still doesn't address the boat sailing away from you if you singlehand and fall overboard... :laugher


----------



## Woodvet (May 5, 2012)

The reality is being over weight is not advisable and when up to your neck in the water you find that out. I was dinghy sailing and caught a puff and she went over. I did manage to get back aboard but the sad reality is I live on a lake and everyone saw how fat and in apt that looked like. 
Weight is never good on your joints. It insulates you from the cold but as anyone knows a person over weight is a huge liability to themselves and others. Self discipline is essential to a boat. I would extend that to the diet. 
Stop with the sodas. Get with the fiber, and no longer eat as a pastime. Have a drink of water instead, (but not too much of that either). There is a great joy waiting for those who get their life together. Having the moxie to weather the storm. If you can't run two blocks to save your self you are of little use to anyone else. 
The human body changes as you age. The drop in testosterone causes to body to go to seed. I keep away from potato or cheese anything. It's well worth the journey... Take the time to invest in your health


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> However, people have willingly jumped off their boat for a swim and couldn't get back aboard. I believe there are stories of those that drowned that way. There is a device I saw on a boat once that I thought was genius. It was a screw plug in the transom, about 2 inches round and reachable from the water. When unscrewed, you pulled out a line with loops for foot holds.


Any Idea what that device was called or what site you saw it on or anything? Trying to Google around and am not finding anything similar to that. Sounds like it would be an awesome addition to a boat.

Update:
I spoke too soon. Here it is for anyone else wanting to see it or purchase it:
http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|7504|2290202|2290206&id=2551024


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

wallster said:


> Any Idea what that device was called or what site you saw it on or anything? Trying to Google around and am not finding anything similar to that. Sounds like it would be an awesome addition to a boat.


Force 4 Flushmount Emergency Ladder

I have no experience with this product, so I cannot speak for how well it works in real life. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

capecodda said:


> Force 4 Flushmount Emergency Ladder
> 
> I have no experience with this product, so I cannot speak for how well it works in real life. Seems like a good idea.


Thank you, I just saw your post, about 1 min after I posted my question I found the ladder and updated my post, then refreshed and saw yours. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Watch carefully the Yachting World video of different MOB gadgets being tested...


The video was interesting. One thing that it tells me is that, wherever on the side of your boat that your spare halyard would pull up a MOB, you want to put a gate in the lifelines there.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

That video made me appreciate my fold down transom. If I was crossing oceans, maybe I would feel different, but for my lifestyle it works.


----------

